# plastic cover underneath



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

i only had half of the plaster cover underneath the car and it flew out while driving on the freeway. (i lost the other half last winter after backing out on a parking slot full of snow.) do I need to buy those covers or am i ok w/o them?

thanks.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

What model/year and what plastic cover are you asking about. More info is always good... :crazy:


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Zilverado said:


> What model/year and what plastic cover are you asking about. More info is always good... :crazy:


The only covers I can think of that would be under any Nissan would be the skid plate under the engine, some catalytic converters and under the fuel tank. But that's all one piece though....


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

Zilverado said:


> What model/year and what plastic cover are you asking about. More info is always good... :crazy:


01, i guess it's called the skid plate. the one that needs to be taken off before an oil change.

my wife was following with the PF and saw it dragging underneath and it finally flew off.



NPath said:


> The only covers I can think of that would be under any Nissan would be the skid plate under the engine, some catalytic converters and under the fuel tank. But that's all one piece though....


ya, it was one piece but half of it got ripped, so only half was left.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Its a splash guard... it does actually does something under there. Replace it when you get a chance...


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Max96 said:


> Its a splash guard... it does actually does something under there. Replace it when you get a chance...


Okay, that makes sense. Our '92 only has a skid plate and it's plate steel, not plastic.

As for replacing it, maybe you could find one at a wrecker - depending on the dealer price of course...

:loser:


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

*dealer quote*

dealer quoted me $173 for the skid plate (lower engine cover)

what other year PF skid plate will fit in a 2001 PF?

thanks.


----------



## abomb1 (Jul 27, 2004)

swammer said:


> dealer quoted me $173 for the skid plate (lower engine cover)
> 
> what other year PF skid plate will fit in a 2001 PF?
> 
> thanks.


96 - 04 skidplates will work for you.

Go here before spending that kind of money on a stock plastic skidplate. Excellent customer service and prices from what I have heard.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

swammer said:


> dealer quoted me $173 for the skid plate (lower engine cover)
> 
> what other year PF skid plate will fit in a 2001 PF?
> 
> thanks.


WTF???? Its a big shaped piece of F-n plastic! No wonder why they are called the "Stealer" Swammer... hit up your local junkyards or do an online search of junkyards. That price is insane..... 

These should be same on 1996 - 2004. If ya want the high-end stuff... check out http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...3&ps_session=a2fcb1de0c0fbb96fe03ceac0a6069a5

Less than dealer and should last forever.....


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks abomb1 & max 96 for the links.

my skid plates don't look like any of the links you sent, they should still fit my 01 PF?



abomb1 said:


> 96 - 04 skidplates will work for you.
> 
> Go here before spending that kind of money on a stock plastic skidplate. Excellent customer service and prices from what I have heard.





Max96 said:


> WTF???? Its a big shaped piece of F-n plastic! No wonder why they are called the "Stealer" Swammer... hit up your local junkyards or do an online search of junkyards. That price is insane.....
> 
> These should be same on 1996 - 2004. If ya want the high-end stuff... check out http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html...3&ps_session=a2fcb1de0c0fbb96fe03ceac0a6069a5
> 
> Less than dealer and should last forever.....


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

swammer said:


> thanks abomb1 & max 96 for the links.
> 
> my skid plates don't look like any of the links you sent, they should still fit my 01 PF?


The 4x4 parts plate does look different but will fit and do the job.


----------



## abomb1 (Jul 27, 2004)

swammer said:


> thanks abomb1 & max 96 for the links.
> 
> my skid plates don't look like any of the links you sent, they should still fit my 01 PF?



Yes, they'll all fit. Any skidplate for a 1996 - 2004 Pathfinder will fit your 2001. The guy who owns Black Panther Skidplates posts on the Nissan Pathfinder Offroad Association (NPORA) forums quite a bit. Many people there have bought them and speak very highly of them and of his great customer service. Good luck!


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

abomb1 said:


> Yes, they'll all fit. Any skidplate for a 1996 - 2004 Pathfinder will fit your 2001. The guy who owns Black Panther Skidplates posts on the Nissan Pathfinder Offroad Association (NPORA) forums quite a bit. Many people there have bought them and speak very highly of them and of his great customer service. Good luck!



I have not had mine for the last two maine winter nor have i had the passengers inner plastic fender.... the frozen slush has ripped them off getting out of my 300' driveway and well i jast havent replaced them... Im sure your bette off with them :cheers:


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

architectdave said:


> I have not had mine for the last two maine winter nor have i had the passengers inner plastic fender.... the frozen slush has ripped them off getting out of my 300' driveway and well i jast havent replaced them... Im sure your bette off with them :cheers:


300 foot driveway?? DAMN!!!! You run outta gas going down that thing???


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Max96 said:


> 300 foot driveway?? DAMN!!!! You run outta gas going down that thing???



Tell me about it I have a gas station at both ends... :loser: Actually the driveway is the reason i bought it... the snow drifts so bad i can never be sure if the plowed road will stay that way....


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

architectdave said:
 

> Tell me about it I have a gas station at both ends... :loser: Actually the driveway is the reason i bought it... the snow drifts so bad i can never be sure if the plowed road will stay that way....


Maine is a cool state... TONS of snow and LOTS of Brewpubs..... Visited 13 Brewpubs/Breweries in a little over a week back in '97. Beautiful state...


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Max96 said:


> Maine is a cool state... TONS of snow and LOTS of Brewpubs..... Visited 13 Brewpubs/Breweries in a little over a week back in '97. Beautiful state...



Thanks its not bad but 30 years of demcratic rule has ruined us economicly.....we are 90% service 10% industry etc.... We could use some help but it is a beautiful place to live.... :thumbup:


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

architectdave said:


> .....we are 90% service 10% industry etc....


Following these last few posts left me with the picture of a state where 90% of the population are barmaids who wait on the other 10%, most of which work in snow removal.  

We had a similar political/economic problem until recent. Hang in there.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Animal said:


> Following these last few posts left me with the picture of a state where 90% of the population are barmaids who wait on the other 10%, most of which work in snow removal.
> 
> We had a similar political/economic problem until recent. Hang in there.



Have you seen the :balls: girls from "Down East" ?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Animal said:


> Following these last few posts left me with the picture of a state where 90% of the population are barmaids who wait on the other 10%, most of which work in snow removal.
> 
> We had a similar political/economic problem until recent. Hang in there.


HAH HAH!! Thats great!! :cheers: Truthfully, the people are nice, the beer is awesome... but I cant say too much about the women. I traveled with my then GF and another couple. I am assuming there are lots of nice offroad areas for the Pathfinder....


----------

